# 06 Giant OCR Zero vs TCR 1



## azza (Sep 27, 2005)

I am currently a mountainbiker looking for a road bike to do some extra training and am after some feedback for those more experienced on road bikes.

I'm going to be using it for training purposes, and because of my shop sponsors, I am limited to Giant or Specialized. I'm not wanting to spend too much, and because of that, I've decided to go for Giant, based on the spec you get for your hard earned $$. 

I've narrowed it down between the 06 OCR Zero, or Alloy TCR 1, which I can both get for a similar price (OCR slightly cheaper). For specs: 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/au/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?model=10015 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/au/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?model=10026 

I have taken both bikes for a little test ride around the block and liked the handling of the TCR a lot better. However, that was just for a 5 min ride. The carbon rear end of the OCR appeal to me to take the buzz out of the road for the longer rides. Is there a noticeable difference with the carbon stays??

Also, what about the compact 36/50 crankset offered on the OCR? 

All thoughts and comments appreciated 

Cheers.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

A majority of the shop people I've talked to told me that the carbon rear stays are a lot of hype, and in actuality don't make a big difference. I have limited experience with bikes with carbon seat stays (my bike has traditional aluminum drops), however I have ridden my brothers bike with carbon a few times and didn't really feel a difference. But who knows, perhaps it makes a difference on longer rides.

If I were you, I'd go with the TCR. The OCR is a great bike, but the geometry is made to be more comfortable, and less aggressive, which is why the TCR felt sharper even though they were short rides. 

And since you mentioned it, you may want to check out the 2006 Allez's. The Specialized are sharp looking bikes (better looking than the Giant's IMO, if you care about that stuff), and have great frames. Both Giant and Specialized use compact frame geometry as well....

-greg-


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Giant makes a lot of Specialized's stuff. The carbon rear end does make a difference however buying the TCR and popping in a carbon seatpost and handlebars will be about the same if not better and as Takashi said you'll get the racier bike.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Can you notch up your spending just a bit and get a full carbon Giant TCR3, or TCR Limited or a full carbon OCR? the carbon Giant frame is vastly superior to the aluminum frames.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

TZL said:


> Can you notch up your spending just a bit and get a full carbon Giant TCR3, or TCR Limited or a full carbon OCR? the carbon Giant frame is vastly superior to the aluminum frames.


I agree, that's a good idea.


----------



## azza (Sep 27, 2005)

As much as I'd like to get a full carbon bike, I can't justify spending that much. I race mountain bikes (geared and singlespeed) so most of the funds go towards that. What specs does the TCR3 have? Here in Aus, according to the website there is no such bike in the 06 range

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/au/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?range=131

The TCR Composite 1 looks really nice, but it is $1100 more than the price of the TCR 1.
It looks like I'll be going the TCR 1, just purely on the handling feel and 'zippiness' of it compared to the OCR. 

Might get a carbon bar as suggested .Does it take a lot of the vibration out of the hands. Going from suspension to rigid will be a big difference.

Cheers


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

Make the stretch and get at least an '05 composite TCR 3. My LBS is running out the 05's for 1445. The carbon frame is worth the stretch, no hype brother, this is coming from a titanium frame.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

That is an excellent deal, $1445, especially considering that MSRP on a TCR0 frameset is $1600 (however street price is more like $1250), of course the main difference between a TCR0 and TCR3 composite frameset is that the TCR0 fork includes a full carbon steerer, where as the TCR3 has a slightly heavier fork with aluminum steerer.

If you look on ebay, even 2-3 year old TCR composite framesets still fetch ~$800, making this a worthwhile buy if you do decide to ditch it after a bit. I don't know if there is another frameset that seems to be in such demand. I guess the combination of superlight weight, performance, and good pricing makes it desireable.



chrisjohn said:


> Make the stretch and get at least an '05 composite TCR 3. My LBS is running out the 05's for 1445. The carbon frame is worth the stretch, no hype brother, this is coming from a titanium frame.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't ask him to spend more than he wants. That should be rule #1 on this site. 

And yes the carbon bars will take a LOT of buzz out. They did even from my carbon TCR.


----------



## MountainMak (Sep 3, 2004)

*good deals at Performance now...*

I just picked up a great deal at Performance. They are clearing out their Giants . . . 

I picked up an 05 TCR Comp 2 for $1599. Couldn't pass that one up. I think I got the last one in San Diego.

The TCR Comp 3's are going for $1299 . . . a steal . . .


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

Spending a little more is usually better. When was the last time you wanted your bike to perform at a lower level? A lot beginners, go bargain basement and end up with bikes that weren't really cheap and don't give a good ride. If you're serious about riding, it only makes sense to hit the 1350 price point.


----------

